# Carefresh $5 off coupon good through 9/24/19



## ratluver372 (Jul 9, 2013)

Through September 3 - buy one bag of Carefresh, get one for 50% off at PetSmart!*Save even more on carefresh with a $5 coupon in the US or Canada good through 9/24/19!(Available for redemption in stores only)$5 off any bedding, any sizehttps://www.healthy-pet.com/carefreshPrint US coupon:https://www.healthy-pet.com/carefresh/offersPrint Canadian coupon:https://share.promotionpod.com/share/2164029aecbfb9b89cc6fc1204fc668f4f873c88/*If you don't need the coupon, perhaps one of the rescues would be happy if you donated it to them?*Any Rat Rescue, Scottsdale, AZBest Friend Rodent Rescue, Everett, WA*Central Texas Rat Rescue, Pflugerville, TX*Charming Rat Rescue, Regina, SK CANADACritter Camp Exotic Pet Sanctuary, German Valley, ILFlower City Critters Small Animal Rescue, Rochester, NYFor the LOVE of Rats Rescue, Walker, LAMainely Rat Rescue, Falmouth, ME​MN Pocket Pet Rescue, St. Paul, MN​​Philly Rat Rescue/ St. Francis Rat Sanctuary, Philadelphia, PA*Pittsburgh Rat Lovers Club & Rescue/ Rat Nation of Pittsburgh, Pittsburgh, PARattie Ratz, Clayton, CA*Rescued Rat Adoptions, La Porte, INSaint Nicholas Mouse Rescue, Virginia Beach, VA​​Small Angels Rescue, Inc., Frederick, MDStar's Rat Rescue, Winner, SD​Tiny Toes Rat Rescue of New Mexico, Albuquerque, NM


----------

